# Chicago Gameday 31 is 3/17: SIGN UP TO PLAY!



## buzz (Mar 6, 2012)

[section]

[h1]Chicago Gameday 31 Sign-Up Thread[/h1]

[size=+1]*Gameday 31 is Saturday, March 17, 2012.*[/size]

ENWorld Chicago Gameday 31 is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. 

To participate, simply post in this thread and tell us which games you want to play in each slot. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. 

Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change. PM or email me (buzz AT buzzmo DOT com) with any questions.

*PLEASE NOTE*: This thread is the primary means of communicating information about Gameday 31. Please keep an eye on the thread for any updates or schedule changes, especially in the day or so prior to Gameday. *This goes double for GMs.* If you'd like to be on the Gameday mailing list, just shoot me an email.

*[size=+1]You can also find us on Facebook, which is another great way to stay updated.[/size]*
[/section]

[title]Location[/title]
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

*View a map of the Games Plus gaming area* to see where your events will be located.

[title]Schedule[/title]

*8:00am - 9:00am* Slot 0: Breakfast
Meet up for breakfast at Le Peep Grill (located across the Metra tracks, kitty-corner from Games Plus).
*9:15am* Arrive at the store to settle in to your game tables.
*9:30am to 2:30pm* Slot 1: Morning events
1. [highlight]This event is now FULL.[/highlight] *Hero's Banner*, Tim C. Koppang , Table A
2. [highlight]This event is now FULL.[/highlight] *Psi*Run*, Nev the Deranged , Table B
3. [highlight]This event is now FULL.[/highlight] *Pathfinder*, "Here kitty, kitty, kitty, kitty!", TracerBullet42 , Table C
4. [highlight]This event is now FULL.[/highlight] *Outlive Outdead*, "Finding Mr. FEMA", WJMacGuffin, Table D
5. *Dragons at Dawn*, "Keep on the Borderlands", willowx, Table E
6. *D&D 4e*, "Raid into the Shadowfell", SuddenImpact, Table F [highlight]CANCELED[/highlight]
7. *Surcoat*, "Til Dawn We Fight", Mark CMG, Table G
8. *HiBRiD*, "Eighties Action Heroes", hujraadjohaansen, Table H​
*2:30pm to 3:30pm* Break for lunch!
*3:30pm to 8:30pm (or later)* Slot 2: Afternoon events
1. *Ghosts of Albion*, "Blight", WebWarlock, Table A
2. [highlight]This event is now FULL.[/highlight] *Fiasco*, "HOCUS-FOCUS: A Dresden Fiasco", Ninjacat, Table B
3. *Griffins & Grottos*, "Clearing the Castle", Mark CMG, Table C
4. *The Laundry RPG*, "Operation Quiet Thunder", WJMacGuffin, Table D
5. *Misspent Youth*, "Misspent Youth: A Game of Sci-Fi Teenaged Rebellion", Toddjank, Table E
6. *Dread*, "Beneath the Mask", meganjank, Table F
7. [highlight]This event is now FULL.[/highlight] *Lacuna*, "Lacuna, part 1", CoreyHaim8myDog, Table G
8. *Marvel Heroic Roleplaying*, "Breakout", buzz, Table H​

[title]Slot 0 (Breakfast)[/title]
No limit to number of attendees.
1. buzz
2. Nev the Deranged
3. Ninjacat
4. Der Spot
5. ekb
6. Catt33
7. Painfully
8. Tofu_Master
9. whifflebat (Joshua)
10. whifflebat (Benjamin)
11. WJMacGuffin
12. Vyvyan Basterd
13. Laurie
14. William Ronald
15. ...

[title]Slot 1: Morning[/title]
[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 1: *Hero's Banner*[/size]
Hero’s Banner: The Fury of Free Will, Tim C Koppang, Table A

Grim fantasy meets the angst of indecision. Will you choose love, power, religion, allegiance, war, or betrayal?

_Hero’s Banner: The Fury of Free Will_ is a fantasy roleplaying game with a razor sharp premise and elegant mechanics to match. Every character is faced with a choice between three mutually exclusive and world-changing paths to glory. Which will they choose, and what will they forever give up to achieve their goals?​1. Ninjacat
2. DavidTC
3. ekb
[highlight]This event is now FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 2: *Psi*Run*[/size]
Psi*Run, Nev the Dranged, Table B

It's basically this:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX3k_QDnzHE[/ame]

No experience necessary, all materials supplied.​1. Laurie
2. CoreyHaim8myDog
3. Tim Jensen
4. Fractal Advocate
[highlight]This event is now FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 3: *Here kitty, kitty, kitty, kitty!*[/size]
Pathfinder, TraceBullet42, Table C

Oh my gosh! Someone has stolen all (or nearly all) of the kittens! Who would do such a thing? Are you kidding me? Is this really the plot of a role playing game?

Yes! It is! "Here kitty, kitty, kitty, kitty!" is a _Pathfinder_ adventure geared towards young players. (Not that older players can't sign up to play, mind you...) It will be rated PG and be full of silliness. Pregenerated characters will be provided, and no previous experience is necessary.

(No kittens were harmed in the making of this game...much.)​1. rvalle
2. Krista (rvalle)
3. Alex (rvalle)
4. Nicky (rvalle)
5. sw3333
6. whifflebat (Benjamin)
[highlight]This event is now FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 4: *Finding Mr. FEMA*[/size]
Outlive Outdead, WJMacGuffin, Table D

I don't care who you were before zombies started eating people, you're a soldier now. Don't like it? Blame Obama and martial law. And no, you don't get uniforms, helmets, or guns - just what you managed to loot before coming to the Mt. Prospect Quarantine Zone. Ready for your first order? Tough, because here it is. William Fugate, head admin for FEMA, is lost somewhere in the suburbs west of here. Go there, find him, and bring him back here safely. Ready for your second order? Try not to get eaten along the way. 

_Outlive Outdead is a new zombie rpg from Happy Bishop Games. Players take roles as human survivors of a zombie apocalypse. If you die, no problem - you then take roles as zombies and get to attack the other players! This game has a strong PvP element, a unique karma system, and plenty of temporary insanity. (What, the zombie apocalypse is supposed to be stress-free?) This is a final playtest, meaning most (if not all) kinks have already been worked out. _

The quickstart rules can be found here. You don't need to read this before the game but it wouldn't hurt. 

The available player-characters:

Julie Webb: Unemployed single mom before zombies appeared, she lost her two sons to the zombies and is ready to repay the undead bastards in spades.
Louie DaCosta: Owner of a strip club in Melrose Park. He saw a dancer change on stage and is really freaked out about it all.
Michael Lake: Was the mayor of Des Plaines before it fell to the zombies. He still thinks he deserves special treatment and privileges.
Jacob Reed: Minor league hockey player who lost his wife and is determined not to lose his daughter too.
Micaela Reed: Daughter of Jacob Reed and high school soccer star. Believes she's more than ready to get out from Dad's protection.
Marcos Flores: Illegal immigrant and busboy/dishwasher at a local Chili's. He wants to fit in and make sure his undocumented status doesn't force him out of safety.

If you wish a specific character, please mention that when you sign up. Thanks!

The content of this event should be considered PG-13.​1. Vyvyan Basterd
2. Tofu_Master
3. Catt33
4. Lifelike
5. Yroho
6. whifflebat
[highlight]This event is now FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 5: *Keep on the Borderlands*[/size]
Dragons at Dawn, willowx, Table E

_Welcome to Dave Arnesons Basement! It’s 1971 and you’ve been invited to play this cool new game… Experience the thrill of the very first fantasy RPG adventures with Dragons at Dawn, the rule set that harkens back to the early days of adventure gaming when everything was new and the possibilities endless. _

_Dragons at Dawn_ is a reconstruction of Dave Arneson's original rules: D&D, before there was a D&D. It's super easy to learn. I'll be running the Keep on the Borderlands adventure.​1. buzz
2. William Ronald
3. ...
4. timfire
5. timfire (Dylan)
6. timfire (Tyler Abide)
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 6: *Raid into the Shadowfell*[/size]
D&D 4e, SuddenImpact, Table F
As a side effect from the recent attack on the Genasi city of Glass Mesa in Akanul by the insane necromancer Gurwenzler (who was killed by our band of adventurers), a portal has been opened between the Shadowfell and the middle of the town square right after his death. Every few hours some undead monstrosity comes through and starts killing tavern drunks and merchants. While not necessarily a bad thing, it is bad for business and must be stopped, not to mention they are giving your kids nightmares.

One of the town elders, a high level rogue, has already reconoitered the portal and has informed the town council that your group will need all 3 of the temple's raise dead scrolls, leaving you to wonder how dangerous this mission really is. Your group of retired adventurers have volunteered to save the town and now stand poised to enter the portal. Once through the portal the group must find the creater of the portal, kill them and make it back within 1 hour of his death or the portal will close. With luck, you should be home in time for dinner, your spouse is making apple pie, your favorite. You have heard that dieing makes you quite hungry.

Experience required: Familiar enough to understand the combat sequence and how to work as a team. This will be heavy on miniatures combat.

Event is suitable for all ages

Location of 16th level Pregen's, the top 6 files ending in *16.PDF
The March 2nd version is a place holder, permanent files will be uploaded by March 4th.
http://www.meetup.com/DeKalbRoleplayers/files/​1. ...
2. ...
3. ...
4. ...
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 7: *Til Dawn We Fight*[/size]
Surcoat - Medieval Fantasy Combat Miniatures Game, Mark CMG, Table G

The legions of evil are many and the strong walls of the castle are the last defense against them. The beleaguered forces of good must hold off the aggressors until dawn in hopes that neighboring kingdoms can send reinforcements. Surcoat is a simple miniatures combat system for Medieval Fantasy wargaming, no experience necessary, nothing for players to bring but their imaginations.​1. A flannel shirt
2. ...
3. ...
4. ...
5. ...
6. ...
7. ...
8. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 8: *Eighties Action Heroes*[/size]
HiBRiD, hujraadjohaansen, Table H

Black Helicopters. Paratroopers. Innocent College kids running around in panic and terror!!! Where have the families gone? The children? Power up your kung fu abilities, load your big@$$ pistols, & get ready to rock! Bring a d20 and a boatload of attitude! Heroic action and macho players with attitude welcome and desired...

View the pregen characters

Experience required: None necessary. You will "get it" three rounds into the first action scene.​1. sailorkitsune
2. Der Spot
3. Gozerean
4. Gozerean (Brandon)
5. ...
6. ...
7. ...
8. ...
[/section]


[title]Slot 2: Afternoon[/title]
[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 1: *Blight*[/size]
Ghosts of Albion, WebWarlock, Table A


Ireland is dying.

Her Protector has been murdered and you are the primary suspects. Can you clear your name, regain your magic and stop whatever necromancies befoul the land? Time is short, yours and one million lives hang in the balance. Set in 1847 this is an adventure for the _Ghosts of Albion_ RPG.

Minimum Age: Teen (13+) (PG for some violence, and problem solving)
Experience Required: None (never played before), some knowledge of "Ghosts of Albion" is helpful.
Materials Provided:	 Yes, materials are provided for this game. You do not need to bring your own.  One d10 is needed.​1. ...
2. ...
3. ...
4. ...
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 2: *HOCUS-FOCUS: A Dresden Fiasco*[/size]
Fiasco, Ninjacat, Table B

_This is finally it. . .the big caper that's going to cement your glorious future, put you in the big leagues, living the high life you've always dreamed of. You've got it all worked out, just one last job to pull off with the help of a few "friends", and life will be smooth sailing from there. The plan is Idiot-Fool-Moron Proof, nothing could possibly go wrong..._

..Until Harry Dresden gets involved, that is. In this game, you'll be playing a less-than-savory member of Chicago society, whether you're something that goes bump in the night or a vanilla human who knows too much. Either way, you've got a big plan all figured out- -a plan that local P.I. Wizard Harry Dresden is going to make go horribly, horribly wrong.

_FIASCO_ is a narrative RPG based on movies like Fargo, A Simple Plan, LA Confidential, and others where a seemingly simple goal spirals into a gigantic fustercluck of epic proportions. Gee, that doesn't sound like a Dresden adventure in the slightest, does it? The narrative is built around the Relationships between the Player Characters and the Details connected to them...the kinds of things that make the players pump a fist and declare: "YES! That's HORRIBLE; I Love It!" (It's a game for awful people, or people willing to be awful vicariously, heh-heh.) All materials provided, just bring your improv story-telling skills.

A Replay example of a Fiasco game is on my site here, edited to include the Hocus-Focus Twist selection process. A PDF version of the example is downloadable here.

SPECIAL NOTE: KNOWLEDGE OF THE DRESDEN FILES BOOKS IS REQUIRED TO UNDERSTAND THE DETAILS OF THIS GAME. If you're willing to attempt faking it or have only read a few of the books in the series, feel free to sign up, but be aware that much of both the game's set-up and the in-character narratives may go flying right over your head. On the other hand, if you're an improvisational maestro when it comes to free-form narrative, you could have a total blast even without knowing what's going on.​1. sailorkitsune
2. Lifelike
3. gamingcaffeinator
[highlight]This event is now FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 3: *Clearing the Castle*[/size]
Griffins & Grottos - Medieval Fantasy Wargame and Roleplaying System, Mark CMG, Table C

The ancient, abandoned stronghold at the edge of the mountain range has been reoccupied and is being used by evil forces to disrupt trade. The adventurers must gather intelligence and investigate how best to clear out this nest of villainy. Players will find this Medieval Fantasy RPG easy to use and generally familiar, no experience necessary, pregens available, bring dice and your imagination.​1. HinterWelt
2. Catt33
3. William Ronald
4. Crisp64 (Chris)
5. Crisp64 (Alex)
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 4: *Operation Quiet Thunder*[/size]
The Laundry RPG, WJMacGuffin, Table D

_Earlier this morning, the CIA lost contact with the crew of a oil rig in the Gulf of Mexico code named Thunder Gator. They have asked us to join a Navy SEALs team to investigate the rig--but they won't explain why. Given this is an oil rig in the gulf, we suspect KUHOOK (code name for the Deep Ones from the Shadow Over Insmouth) are involved. Big question--why is the CIA in contact with an oil rig in the first place? Go with the SEAL team and figure out what's going on. But be careful! If this thing goes FUBAR, it'll be more than the Gulf Coast that gets trashed._

_The Laundry_ is a mix of _Call of Cthulhu_ and James Bond with a dash of Dilbert. You play junior members of the Black Chamber, a semi-governmental organization tasked with protecting the United States from occult threats based on Lovecraft's Cthulhu Mythos. You can cast spells (from your iPhones), use guns (poorly), and face gibbering horrors from eldritch dimensions that want to eat your head. Sanity checks will happen.

The available player-characters:

Raymond Boudreaux: Former marine and the closest the team has to a combat specialist because he knows which end of the gun to point at the bad guys. Strong, disciplined, and annoyingly military.
Donald Kagan: Ex-priest (it's hard to believe in God once you've had dreams from Nyarlothotep), most experienced in the bad guys, which makes him the least sane.
Sarah "sh33r4" Harmon: Hacker wannabe who believes in her l33t hax0r skillz even though no one else does. The fact she still says "l33t" should tell you something. Still, she comes in handy.
Dr. Leo Contelli: Aging college professor who read the wrong book. Haughty but clueless, he nevertheless knows a lot about magic and the occult. Too bad most of it is wrong.
Bryce Phillips: Tea Partier who believes Cthulhu and his minions are evil because they are socialists. (Oh, and they want to kill people.) Most interested in saving America from illegal extra dimensional aliens.
Rachel Jordan: Computational sorcerer who would easily had become a bad guy had the Black Chamber not gotten to her first. She's a bit on the creepy side, though.
If you wish a specific character, please mention that when you sign up. Thanks!

The subject matter of this event should be considered PG-13.​1. Yroho
2. timfire (Dylan)
3. timfire (Tyler Abide)
4. Gozerean
5. Gozerean (Brandon)
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 5: *Misspent Youth: A Game of Sci-Fi Teenaged Rebellion*[/size]
Misspent Youth, Toddjank, Table E

Misspent Youth is a role-playing game in which the player take the role of Young Offenders (YOs), or teenagers who are taking on The Man in a dystopian, sci-fi future. The GM plays "The Authority," who will do whatever he can to stop them from undermining his power. We will do full character and world creation at the table, so come ready to create a messed-up future you can't wait to tear down.

No prior experience necessary.

Characters will be made at the table.

The subject matter of this event is appropriate for ages 16 and up.​1. willowx
2. Tim Jensen
3. Tofu_Master
4. Fractal Advocate
5. 
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 6: *Beneath the Mask*[/size]
Dread, meganjank, Table F

Dread is a game of horror and hope. Those who play will participate in a mutual telling of an original macabre tale. The goal of Dread is to sustain the delicate atmosphere the invokes hand-quivering emotion and to experience the thrill that lies within the tension between desire and loss. Also, there is this Jenga tower, you see. KNOCK OVER THE TOWER AT YOUR OWN PERIL.

No prior experience necessary.

Characters will be made at the table.

The subject matter of this event is appropriate for ages 16 and up.​1. Laurie
2. InShaneee
3. ekb
4. ...
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 7: *Lacuna, part 1*[/size]
Lacuna, CoreyHaim8myDog, Table G
five agents needed.

no questions asked [by you].

inquire within.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlz_XIv9eqs[/ame]​1. Nev the Deranged
2. Tim C Koppang
3. Painfully
4. ScottJank
5. timfire
[highlight]This event is now FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 8: *Breakout*[/size]
Marvel Heroic Roleplaying, buzz, Table H

_It's a stormy night in New York.

A blinding flash of lightning; deafening thunder. Power outages leave half the city in darkness. Sirens begin to wail as the city is thrown into chaos.

You patrol the rain-washed rooftops near the East River. You look out towards Riker's Island and see what could be the epicenter of tonight's mayhem: The Raft. Where they keep the supervillains.

Clobberin' time? Bet on it, true believers._

This scenario is designed as an introduction to _Marvel Heroic Roleplaying_ and is based on Brian Michael Bendis’ story featured in _New Avengers_ #1-6.

No experience with the game is necessary. No prior knowledge of the Marvel comics universe is required, but it will add to your enjoyment.

Pregen heroes will be provided. This game uses 4-, 6-, 8-, 10-, and 12-sided dice; having a lot of each type will be very, very helpful.

This event's content is suitable for all ages.​1. Vyvyan Basterd
2. ...
3. TracerBullet42
4. Der Spot
5. A flannel shirt
6. grizzo
[/section]


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 6, 2012)

Buzz,

Please sign Laurie up for Psi*Run in the morning and Dread in the afternoon.

Please sign me up for Outlive Outdead in the morning and Marvel Heroic Roleplaying in the afternoon.


----------



## SuddenImpact (Mar 6, 2012)

Marvel Hero RPG afternoon please, under my real name, Stuart Helm.
Thanks.


----------



## rvalle (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi. Please sign up me + 3 (Krista, Alex and Nicky) for the 'Save the kitties' game. We will make sure no kitties are left behind!

Thanks,

rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 6, 2012)

Here we go again!!!

Buzz, please sign me up for some Marvel action in your afternoon game.  Thanks!  See y'all in less than two weeks!


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Mar 6, 2012)

Buzz, sign me up for Psi*Run please.


----------



## Ninjacat (Mar 6, 2012)

W0000t, GameDay!

Buzz, please sign me up for "Hero's Banner" in the morning, Thanks!

ETA: Oh, and Der Spot and I will join y'all for breakfast at Le Peep, too. Playing in the morning and All Improv in the afternoon, it's okay if I'm even more of a sleep-deprived zombie than normal, yay!


----------



## HinterWelt (Mar 6, 2012)

Please sign me up for Afternoon Game 3: Clearing the Castle.

Thanks Buzz!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 6, 2012)

Sweeeeet. Sign me up for breakfast and Lacuna, plz.

I'd sign up for HB, but sadly, I am _not_ the kwisatz haderach.


----------



## sailorkitsune (Mar 6, 2012)

*I want to play.....*

Hi, Buzz!  Please sign me up for Hibrid in the morning and Dresden Fiasco in the afternoon!

Thanks

Shari


----------



## Der Spot (Mar 6, 2012)

Mr. Buzz, I believe I shall sign up for the awesome eighties action antics of HiBRiD for the morning, then try out some marvel heroics with you in the afternoon.

hujraadjohaansen, if we can call dibs ahead of time on characters, I want to stake my claim on John "Bruno" McHallenback.  Thanks!


----------



## A flannel shirt (Mar 6, 2012)

I'd like to sign up for:


Morning Game 7: Til Dawn We Fight
Surcoat - Medieval Fantasy Combat Miniatures Game, Mark CMG, Table G

And

Afternoon Game 8: Breakout
Marvel Heroic Roleplaying, buzz, Table H

Sorry I haven't been around lately.  I hope to be able to make it this time.


----------



## DavidTC (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello,

I'd like to sign up for the morning Hero's Banner game.


----------



## ekb (Mar 6, 2012)

*EKB req.*

2 @ breakfast
me, I'm wanting in on "Hero's Banner" (AM 1) so that I can check another "games I own but have never played" off my list. Tim, please be gentle. 

BTW - great picture for my event.


----------



## buzz (Mar 6, 2012)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Please sign Laurie up for Psi*Run in the morning and Dread in the afternoon.
> 
> Please sign me up for Outlive Outdead in the morning and Marvel Heroic Roleplaying in the afternoon.



Added!



SuddenImpact said:


> Marvel Hero RPG afternoon please, under my real name, Stuart Helm.
> Thanks.



Added! I won't tell anyone that you are really Daredevil.



rvalle said:


> Hi. Please sign up me + 3 (Krista, Alex and Nicky) for the 'Save the kitties' game. We will make sure no kitties are left behind!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> rv



Added!



TracerBullet42 said:


> Here we go again!!!
> 
> Buzz, please sign me up for some Marvel action in your afternoon game.  Thanks!  See y'all in less than two weeks!



Added!



CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> Buzz, sign me up for Psi*Run please.



Added!



Ninjacat said:


> W0000t, GameDay!
> 
> Buzz, please sign me up for "Hero's Banner" in the morning, Thanks!
> 
> ETA: Oh, and Der Spot and I will join y'all for breakfast at Le Peep, too. Playing in the morning and All Improv in the afternoon, it's okay if I'm even more of a sleep-deprived zombie than normal, yay!



Added!



HinterWelt said:


> Please sign me up for Afternoon Game 3: Clearing the Castle.
> 
> Thanks Buzz!



Bill! You're alive!

Added!



Nev the Deranged said:


> Sweeeeet. Sign me up for breakfast and Lacuna, plz.
> 
> I'd sign up for HB, but sadly, I am _not_ the kwisatz haderach.



Added! We have sign-up the likes of which even god has never seen!



sailorkitsune said:


> Hi, Buzz!  Please sign me up for Hibrid in the morning and Dresden Fiasco in the afternoon!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shari



Added!



Der Spot said:


> Mr. Buzz, I believe I shall sign up for the awesome eighties action antics of HiBRiD for the morning, then try out some marvel heroics with you in the afternoon.
> 
> hujraadjohaansen, if we can call dibs ahead of time on characters, I want to stake my claim on John "Bruno" McHallenback.  Thanks!



Added!


----------



## grizzo (Mar 6, 2012)

Please sign  me up for marvel heroic


----------



## buzz (Mar 6, 2012)

A flannel shirt said:


> I'd like to sign up for:
> 
> 
> Morning Game 7: Til Dawn We Fight
> ...



Added! Welcome back!



DavidTC said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd like to sign up for the morning Hero's Banner game.



Added!



ekb said:


> 2 @ breakfast
> me, I'm wanting in on "Hero's Banner" (AM 1) so that I can check another "games I own but have never played" off my list. Tim, please be gentle.
> 
> BTW - great picture for my event.



Added!

[highlight]Hero's Banner is now FULL.[/highlight]



grizzo said:


> Please sign up for marvel heroic



Added! Excelsior!

[highlight]Marvel Heroic is now FULL.[/highlight]


----------



## willowx (Mar 6, 2012)

Sign me up for Misspent Youth in the evening.


----------



## Tim Jensen (Mar 6, 2012)

Please sign me up for Psi*Run in the morning slot, and Misspent Youth in the afternoon.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 6, 2012)

Two things:

First...awesome cat picture to support my event.

Second...does the Marvel game use the Cortex System?  Just wondering.


----------



## Ninjacat (Mar 6, 2012)

TracerBullet42 said:


> ...does the Marvel game use the Cortex System?  Just wondering.




Yes, it does. It's a new iteration of the Cortex Plus, so it's NOT the same as _Smallville_, but I don't know what the differences are.

[MENTION=77074]sailorkitsune[/MENTION]:

Welcome to Occult Chicago, Shari! Do you fall into the "Improvisational Maestro" column, or the "Familiar With the Dresden 'Verse" column?

(Or both. Both would be _awesome!_)


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ninjacat said:


> Yes, it does. It's a new iteration of the Cortex Plus, so it's NOT the same as _Smallville_, but I don't know what the differences are.





Thanks!  I will create a favorable NPC in my kitty game in your honor.


----------



## buzz (Mar 6, 2012)

willowx said:


> Sign me up for Misspent Youth in the evening.



Added!



Tim Jensen said:


> Please sign me up for Psi*Run in the morning slot, and Misspent Youth in the afternoon.



Added!


----------



## buzz (Mar 6, 2012)

Ninjacat said:


> Welcome to Occult Chicago, Shari! Do you fall into the "Improvisational Maestro" column, or the "Familiar With the Dresden 'Verse" column?
> 
> (Or both. Both would be _awesome!_)



I know I've run the Dresden RPG for her once or twice.


----------



## Tofu_Master (Mar 6, 2012)

Okay Buzz, it was a hard decision, but I'm gonna go with slot 1, game 4 Outlive Outdead; Finding Mr. FEMA, if you please.   Sorry Dave, I really hope you run that game, again!!!
May I also, have slot 2, game 5 Misspent Youth: A Game of Sci-Fi Teenaged Rebellion.     "I'm not a bad kid, I'm just misunderstood!"


----------



## Tim C Koppang (Mar 6, 2012)

Lacuna please!

And I agree, awesome pic for Hero's Banner.


----------



## ekb (Mar 6, 2012)

*Catt33 Games*

old business: Catt33 kindly requests to be credited as herself in the breakfast reservation, as opposed to "ekb's guest." Thank you...

Catt33 wants in on "Outlive Outdead" (AM 4) as Julie Webb. In fact, she _demands_ Julie Webb. For the afternoon, she'd like some OSR action in the form of "Griffins & Grottos" (PM 3).


----------



## sw3333 (Mar 6, 2012)

Missing cats? Why rescue them?

Ah well, I'll take a pathfinder spot in the morning if one still exists.


----------



## buzz (Mar 6, 2012)

Tofu_Master said:


> Okay Buzz, it was a hard decision, but I'm gonna go with slot 1, game 4 Outlive Outdead; Finding Mr. FEMA, if you please.   Sorry Dave, I really hope you run that game, again!!!
> May I also, have slot 2, game 5 Misspent Youth: A Game of Sci-Fi Teenaged Rebellion.     "I'm not a bad kid, I'm just misunderstood!"



Added, kid!



Tim C Koppang said:


> Lacuna please!
> 
> And I agree, awesome pic for Hero's Banner.



Added! Hopefully, it captures the "young noble on the brink of a life-changing decision" theme.


----------



## Fractal Advocate (Mar 6, 2012)

I'd like to sign up for Psi*Run if there's still a slot left.

Still considering options for evening....


----------



## buzz (Mar 6, 2012)

ekb said:


> old business: Catt33 kindly requests to be credited as herself in the breakfast reservation, as opposed to "ekb's guest." Thank you...
> 
> Catt33 wants in on "Outlive Outdead" (AM 4) as Julie Webb. In fact, she _demands_ Julie Webb. For the afternoon, she'd like some OSR action in the form of "Griffins & Grottos" (PM 3).



Added! Edited! Never assume, as they say.



sw3333 said:


> Missing cats? Why rescue them?
> 
> Ah well, I'll take a pathfinder spot in the morning if one still exists.



Added! Cat hater!


----------



## buzz (Mar 6, 2012)

Fractal Advocate said:


> I'd like to sign up for Psi*Run if there's still a slot left.
> 
> Still considering options for evening....



Added! You nabbed the last spot!

[highlight]Psi*Run is now FULL.[/highlight]


----------



## Ninjacat (Mar 6, 2012)

TracerBullet42 said:


> Thanks!  I will create a favorable NPC in my kitty game in your honor.




He doesn't need to be favorable. You can have him ninja-kick sw3333.

(one Josh is a literal cat-person, the other hates cats? I guess it helps people remember who's who? Hee.)


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 6, 2012)

I'd like to call dibs on Louie DaCosta for Outlive Outdead.


----------



## ekb (Mar 6, 2012)

*Hacking the Hack & Slash*

For those wanting some 4-color superhero action with very light rule sets but are locked out of the Marvel game, Microscope can do that too. In fact, it's available in the set up of my game as we tweak the setup at the table. No, it's not Cortex+ with the TSoY Secrets+Keys bolted on... it's even better! 

Here's how: when we sit down, we'll flesh out that "two guys with swords" statement as a group. Then we add _yes_ and _no_ story elements and  some _distinctions_ for each of the "two guys" as part of that palette. Want one guy's "swords" to be retractable adamantium claws? You can - and you can also make him the best at what he does (even if it's not very nice). No points math or anything - just say it and it's done...

... just like everyone else at the table can.

<end pitch for my event>


----------



## Lifelike (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey Buzz,
One for the zombie AM game, one for the dresden Fiasco game, would ya?
Thanks,
Elijah


----------



## Yroho (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello!

Please sign me up for Finding Mr. Fema and Operation Quiet Thunder.  Thank you 

Yaro


----------



## Fractal Advocate (Mar 6, 2012)

Okay, after a little more research, I'm totally going to snag a Misspent Youth slot.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 6, 2012)

Sign me up for Morning Game 5: Keep on the Borderlands and 
Afternoon Game 3: Clearing the Castle.


----------



## buzz (Mar 6, 2012)

Lifelike said:


> Hey Buzz,
> One for the zombie AM game, one for the dresden Fiasco game, would ya?
> Thanks,
> Elijah



Added!



Yroho said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please sign me up for Finding Mr. Fema and Operation Quiet Thunder.  Thank you
> 
> Yaro



Added!



Fractal Advocate said:


> Okay, after a little more research, I'm totally going to snag a Misspent Youth slot.



Added! Well researched!


----------



## buzz (Mar 6, 2012)

William Ronald said:


> Sign me up for Morning Game 5: Keep on the Borderlands and
> Afternoon Game 3: Clearing the Castle.



Added!


----------



## Tim C Koppang (Mar 6, 2012)

ekb said:


> Tim, please be gentle.




If by "gentle" you mean brutal and honest, then... no problem! Welcome to Hero's Banner.


----------



## PeterBB (Mar 6, 2012)

Sign me up for:

Morning Game 5: Keep on the Borderlands

and

Afternoon Game 5: Misspent Youth: A Game of Sci-Fi Teenaged Rebellion


----------



## gamingcaffeinator (Mar 6, 2012)

Sign me up for afternoon game 2: Fiasco Hocus Focus, please!


----------



## InShaneee (Mar 6, 2012)

I'd like to sign up for the afternoon game Behind the Mask.


----------



## Ninjacat (Mar 6, 2012)

[MENTION=49931]Lifelike[/MENTION] & gamingcaffeinator:

You guys know the Dresden Files books, right? _Fiasco_ is easy, it's mostly just narrative storytelling/roleplay, but the characters and plot are built using a list of elements from the Dresden books.

Elijah, it's actually somewhat similar to Tim's _Hero's Banner_ that we played a few years ago...except instead of choosing one destiny at the expense of two others, we're most likely ALL *Completely Doomed*, heh.


----------



## gamingcaffeinator (Mar 6, 2012)

Ninjacat said:


> @Lifelike  & gamingcaffeinator:
> 
> You guys know the Dresden Files books, right? _Fiasco_ is easy, it's mostly just narrative storytelling/roleplay, but the characters and plot are built using a list of elements from the Dresden books.




I just finished rereading the entire series recently, and I'm excited to play!


----------



## buzz (Mar 6, 2012)

PeterBB said:


> Sign me up for:
> 
> Morning Game 5: Keep on the Borderlands
> 
> ...



Added!



gamingcaffeinator said:


> Sign me up for afternoon game 2: Fiasco Hocus Focus, please!



Added! Fuego!



InShaneee said:


> I'd like to sign up for the afternoon game Behind the Mask.



Added! Jenga!

[highlight]The _Fiasco_ and _Misspent Youth_ events are now FULL.[/highlight]


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 7, 2012)

I was going to say, Buzz, the image you used for HB looks like art from Final Fantasy Tactics: War of the Lions...


----------



## Painfully (Mar 7, 2012)

Sign me up for the afternoon game 7 please.

Tofu_Master and I will try extra special to be there for breakfast too.


----------



## HinterWelt (Mar 7, 2012)

buzz said:


> Bill! You're alive!



Negative. I am a meat popsicle.


----------



## buzz (Mar 7, 2012)

Painfully said:


> Sign me up for the afternoon game 7 please.
> 
> Tofu_Master and I will try extra special to be there for breakfast too.



Added! Pancakes!


----------



## buzz (Mar 7, 2012)

Nev the Deranged said:


> I was going to say, Buzz, the image you used for HB looks like art from Final Fantasy Tactics: War of the Lions...



I grabbed it off of Women Fighters in Reasonable Armor, and yeah, looks like it is from FFT.



HinterWelt said:


> Negative. I am a meat popsicle.



At least you're a flavorful treat!


----------



## ScottJank (Mar 7, 2012)

*Afternoon Lacuna*

Hi,

Please put me down for the afternoon slot of Lacuna.

Thanks,


----------



## buzz (Mar 7, 2012)

ScottJank said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please put me down for the afternoon slot of Lacuna.
> 
> Thanks,




Added! Welcome!


----------



## hujraadjohaansen (Mar 8, 2012)

Der Spot said:


> Mr. Buzz, I believe I shall sign up for the awesome eighties action antics of HiBRiD for the morning, then try out some marvel heroics with you in the afternoon.
> 
> hujraadjohaansen, if we can call dibs ahead of time on characters, I want to stake my claim on John "Bruno" McHallenback.  Thanks!



Der Spot: Consider him yours!


----------



## whifflebat (Mar 8, 2012)

Buzz save me spots in these

Breakfast - Benjamin and Joshua O
Morning
Benjamin - 3. Pathfinder, "Here kitty, kitty, kitty, kitty!", TracerBullet42 , Table C
Joshua - Morning Game 4: Finding Mr. FEMA

Benjamin and Joshua - 4. The Laundry RPG, "Operation Quiet Thunder", WJMacGuffin, Table D

(Ben's my son)

thanks

-Joshua O'Connor-Rose


----------



## buzz (Mar 8, 2012)

whifflebat said:


> Buzz save me spots in these
> 
> Breakfast - Benjamin and Joshua O
> Morning
> ...




Added! Welcome to Gameday! P.S.: Good to see you coming to Gameday, Josh; I worked with you at CogArts back in the day.

[highlight]
The _Pathfinder_ event is now full.
The _Outlive Outdead_ event is now full.[/highlight]


----------



## timfire (Mar 8, 2012)

Sign me (Timothy Kleinert) up for:

Dragons at Dawn (morning)
Lacuna (afternoon)​
Also sign up my friend, Dylan Spaniel:

Dragons at Dawn (morning)
The Laundry RPG (afternoon)​


----------



## buzz (Mar 8, 2012)

timfire said:


> Sign me (Timothy Kleinert) up for:
> 
> Dragons at Dawn (morning)
> Lacuna (afternoon)​
> ...




Added! The both of youse!

[highlight]The _Lacuna_ event is now full.[/highlight]


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 8, 2012)

Laurie wants to know how many players are essential for a good game of Dread.


----------



## buzz (Mar 8, 2012)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Laurie wants to know how many players are essential for a good game of Dread.



I can't speak for meganjank, but when I played it with [MENTION=7533]Pbartender[/MENTION], we had a total of four, including him. Worked great.

We still have a week and a half left for signups; I'm sure more people will join.


----------



## meganjank (Mar 8, 2012)

I can run Dread with as few as three PCs, so as long as we have one more sign-up, we'll be fine.  

Megan


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 8, 2012)

Holy crap; Tim! It'll be cool to see you again, I had no idea you were local.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 8, 2012)

whifflebat said:


> Buzz save me spots in these
> 
> Breakfast - Benjamin and Joshua O
> Morning
> ...




Welcome!  May I ask Ben's age?  And does he have a "type" of character that he would like to play?


----------



## Laurie (Mar 9, 2012)

Ok people, I WANT TO PLAY DREAD! One more person needs to signup SO  I CAN PLAY DREAD. Now those of you who know me,  yes I can be a little enthusiastic, I WANT TO PLAY DREAD.   So someone else signup and make Laurie happy, you don't want to make Laurie SAD  by not signing up so MAKE ME HAPPY SO I CAN PLAY DREAD! Thank you for signing up.


----------



## Ninjacat (Mar 9, 2012)

Laurie said:


> <snip>




Did somebody say something..?

 ..I can't tell past the purple ringing in my ears...




(don't worry, Laurie, you'll get a third person one way or another...besides there being over a week of signups left [and a pm event with no players so far], Dread is also crazy popular, so a walk-in sign up isn't impossible either. Maybe walk-ins will fill the rest of the event!)


----------



## buzz (Mar 9, 2012)

Ninjacat said:


> (don't worry, Laurie, you'll get a third person one way or another...besides there being over a week of signups left [and a pm event with no players so far], Dread is also crazy popular, so a walk-in sign up isn't impossible either. Maybe walk-ins will fill the rest of the event!)



Quoted for those who were going blind trying to read it earlier (like me).

What he said!


----------



## timfire (Mar 10, 2012)

I have another friend--Tyler Abide--that would like to come:

    Dragons at Dawn (morning)
    The Laundry RPG (afternoon)


----------



## buzz (Mar 10, 2012)

timfire said:


> I have another friend--Tyler Abide--that would like to come:
> 
> Dragons at Dawn (morning)
> The Laundry RPG (afternoon)




Added! Abide with me!

[highlight]Dragons at Dawn is now full.[/highlight]


----------



## ekb (Mar 10, 2012)

Ninjacat said:


> (don't worry, Laurie, you'll get a third person one way or another...besides there being over a week of signups left [and a pm event with no players so far], Dread is also crazy popular, so a walk-in sign up isn't impossible either. Maybe walk-ins will fill the rest of the event!)



It will need to be walk-ins, as me & _playing_ Dread don't mix very well...


----------



## ekb (Mar 11, 2012)

Just got this via FB on my rather Shakespearean post for the GM sign-up...


> Greg Stolze: I realize I've been remiss in setting this up, but how about a brand new game with never-before tested mechanics at 1:00? It's HORIZON and I can probably seat 4-5 players.



If'n I continue to have no one wanting to play Microscope, can we make room for him to use my slot?

{If so, then dibs on me playing in that event...}


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 11, 2012)

ekb said:


> Just got this via FB on my rather Shakespearean post for the GM sign-up...
> If'n I continue to have no one wanting to play Microscope, can we make room for him to use my slot?
> 
> {If so, then dibs on me playing in that event...}




Well, that is your choice, but would there be a problem scheduling something at 1 PM, due to other games and the lunch/dinner break?  (Hmm, as the 2:30 break combines lunch and dinner, would it be best be called linner?)


----------



## ekb (Mar 11, 2012)

William Ronald said:


> (Hmm, as the 2:30 break combines lunch and dinner, would it be best be called linner?)



As it is Saturday and there is a custom of later service hours for the weekend, it's still lunch (I can find backing for this in Escoffier and _Larousse Gastronomique,_ but I'll refrain from that flavor of rules lawyering as I'm too f'ng lazy/tired/not bored enough to find the quotes in question at the moment). Various regions call the midday meal "dinner," so that's also a correct term for the meal.

Back to real content: passed on the time issue to Greg. Let's see if he notices that his Folger's Crystals have been replaced with something else?


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 11, 2012)

ekb said:


> As it is Saturday and there is a custom of later service hours for the weekend, it's still lunch (I can find backing for this in Escoffier and _Larousse Gastronomique,_ but I'll refrain from that flavor of rules lawyering as I'm too f'ng lazy/tired/not bored enough to find the quotes in question at the moment). Various regions call the midday meal "dinner," so that's also a correct term for the meal.
> 
> Back to real content: passed on the time issue to Greg. Let's see if he notices that his Folger's Crystals have been replaced with something else?




Well, if the table space is available, I say the more games, the merrier. 

In the interim, let's get the word out on the Gameday.  I just posted a thread over at Paizo's boards.  Maybe this might help fill up a few more games.


----------



## hujraadjohaansen (Mar 11, 2012)

Anyone nervous about the HiBRiD system...it is more about action than rules...think d20 mixed with FUDGE...d20+1 mod...no limit to the number of actions in a round...a little bit of V: The Series mixed with ass kickin' from the 80s..what is NOT to love? 

Theme music that helps you succeed in task rolls? Check out Dillon "Action" Creed...No Problem....


Want a roundhouse kick as powerful as a shotgun? Play Scott "Lone Wolf" Braddock...no problem

Want to jump around like John Carter...The Ninja can do that....2 kilometer jump? With a little help from your team mates...no proooobbbllleeemmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You wanna be a hero of cinematic proportions....come and run the gauntlet...and bring your d20!!1


----------



## buzz (Mar 11, 2012)

William Ronald said:


> Well, that is your choice...




It's not his choice.

I don't mean to come off too strong, but I put a lot of effort into planning Gameday. If someone wants to offer an event or cancel an event, they need to contact me. 

Keith, if you want to cancel your event, please let me know. I actually have someone else who has contacted me with interest in running something, but who missed out on the original planning process. Naturally, I told them we we full and informed them about how planning usually works, but if you are canceling, then he sort of has dibs. 

IF it turns out that we can add Greg's event AND Greg is able to run it in your 2:30 time slot, we can work something out. We are not adding any events at 1pm. 8 is also the maximum number of tables we can occupy at GP. 

Keith, please let me know what you want to do.


----------



## ekb (Mar 11, 2012)

buzz said:


> It's not his choice.



Okay, then... Table A in PM slot goes to Buzz's Dibs Cat, as Microscope gets no love from y'all.

See, even less drama than the no-drama that this is. It's, like, anti-drama, even.


----------



## buzz (Mar 12, 2012)

ekb said:


> Okay, then... Table A in PM slot goes to Buzz's Dibs Cat, as Microscope gets no love from y'all.
> 
> See, even less drama than the no-drama that this is. It's, like, anti-drama, even.



There's no drama; there are simply channels through which event requests need to be made in order to avoid confusion. If there were no system for Gameday's organization, then we'd have chaos; dogs, cats, mass hysteria, etc.

ekb, I've removed your event from the roster. I am contacting the person I was talking about above; we'll see how things turn out.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 12, 2012)

buzz said:


> ...dogs, cats, mass hysteria, etc.



Hey now...Ghostbusters is my thing.   Back off, man.  I'm a scientist.


----------



## buzz (Mar 12, 2012)

TracerBullet42 said:


> Hey now...Ghostbusters is my thing.   Back off, man.  I'm a scientist.




Too good a reference to pass up!


----------



## ekb (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey! - that means I need a PM game now!

Dread, please. As I will probably kill myself off with my first pull (srsly. every. frackin' time.), I'll likely need 2 questionnaires...


----------



## buzz (Mar 12, 2012)

ekb said:


> Hey! - that means I need a PM game now!
> 
> Dread, please.



Added! Laurie, rejoice!


----------



## meganjank (Mar 12, 2012)

ekb said:


> Hey! - that means I need a PM game now!
> 
> Dread, please. As I will probably kill myself off with my first pull (srsly. every. frackin' time.), I'll likely need 2 questionnaires...




That can be arranged.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 13, 2012)

Hm... Ghosts of Albion looks interesting... I do loves me some Amber Benson, although I'm not familiar with this setting. I'm not sure about Unisystem, though, I can't remember if I've heard more good things or more meh things about it.

Anybody who knows my gaming tastes, what do you think, would I dig it?


----------



## ekb (Mar 13, 2012)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Hm... Ghosts of Albion looks interesting...
> Anybody who knows my gaming tastes, what do you think, would I dig it?



For lack of a better set of descriptors, think of it as Steampunk Buffy... but with a stronger emphasis on the scoobies than on the kung fu (IMNSHO). Not that there's _not_ any badassery. Since Tim's going with the d10 (as opposed to the 2d6 "Chicago Way"), the success/fail spectrum is very clear and very quick to estimate. Looking at Tim's blog is a good way to see where he's coming from as a gamer.

I'd say give it a shot. It's pleasantly light fun.


----------



## buzz (Mar 13, 2012)

Having second thoughts about Lacuna, Nev?


----------



## buzz (Mar 13, 2012)

Just four days to go!

Spread the word! Fill the remaining seats! Phone the kids! Wake the neighbors!


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 13, 2012)

buzz said:


> Just four days to go!
> 
> Spread the word! Fill the remaining seats! Phone the kids! Wake the neighbors!





Mine are still a go.  Three or more is plenty for G&G and I only need one and myself to play Surcoat, so afs and I will square off for that fine enough.  Of course, the opens seats are there for others to join, including walk-ups, so we'll see what happens between now and Saturday.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 13, 2012)

buzz said:


> Having second thoughts about Lacuna, Nev?




Are you kidding? With the lineup for that game? Heck no.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 14, 2012)

buzz said:


> Just four days to go!
> 
> Spread the word! Fill the remaining seats! Phone the kids! Wake the neighbors!




I will bump the thread over on the Paizo boards and contact COWSGamers.  Can someone contact some of the local meet up groups?


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Mar 14, 2012)

As usual, I forget about breakfast. Buzz, please let me have a seat for some coffee and grub. Oh, and conversation and whatnot. I suppose I'll actually talk this time.

EDIT: I already spread the word to the DeKalb Roleplayers Meetup! At least one other member is already attending.


----------



## Der Spot (Mar 14, 2012)

hujraadjohaansen said:


> Anyone nervous about the HiBRiD system...it is more about action than rules...think d20 mixed with FUDGE...d20+1 mod...no limit to the number of actions in a round...a little bit of V: The Series mixed with ass kickin' from the 80s..what is NOT to love?
> 
> Theme music that helps you succeed in task rolls? Check out Dillon "Action" Creed...No Problem....
> 
> ...





So, crazy idea.  I'm not at all opposed to more people joining, but I think there's potential in having only two players.  Lots of players can be a crazy action free for all a la the Expendables, but two could be a BUDDY COP MOVIE.  Nothing says 80's louder than that.  I don't know just what you have in mind for what we'll be doing story-wise, but if it fits at all, I don't think that potential should be ignored.


----------



## hujraadjohaansen (Mar 14, 2012)

Might have to write in an angry stressed out chief and some sort of patrol vehicle....  ....


----------



## WebWarlock (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey All!

Tim Brannan here, author of Ghosts of Albion and GM for Blight on Game Day.
If anyone has any questions about the game, Ghosts of Albion or Cinematic Unisystem I'll be happy to answer them.

The setting for Ghosts is the early Victorian age (1839 in particular), while Blight takes place in 1847.   There is quite a bit of magic thrown around and characters can play magicians, ghosts, vampires, fae or other other-worldly creatures.  Of course there is plenty of room for regular humans too.

I have run Blight a few times at Gen Con and it has always been a great time.

Thanks!

Tim


----------



## whifflebat (Mar 14, 2012)

Buzz I need to pull Benjamin and myself out of the afternoon Operation Quiet Thunder Laundry RPG game due to St. Patrick day family commits . . . blah blah blah

We will still see you in the morning for Breakfast


----------



## buzz (Mar 14, 2012)

WJMacGuffin said:


> As usual, I forget about breakfast. Buzz, please let me have a seat for some coffee and grub. Oh, and conversation and whatnot. I suppose I'll actually talk this time.
> 
> EDIT: I already spread the word to the DeKalb Roleplayers Meetup! At least one other member is already attending.



Added to food!

Thanks for the evangelism, too. 



whifflebat said:


> Buzz I need to pull Benjamin and myself out of the afternoon Operation Quiet Thunder Laundry RPG game due to St. Patrick day family commits . . . blah blah blah
> 
> We will still see you in the morning for Breakfast



No sweat, sir. I have removed you and Benjamin from that event.


----------



## buzz (Mar 14, 2012)

William Ronald said:


> I will bump the thread over on the Paizo boards and contact COWSGamers.  Can someone contact some of the local meet up groups?



Thanks, William!

I have Gameday 31 listed on the RPGChicago and SW-Suburbs meetup.com groups. I contacted The Chicago area Dungeons & Dragons / RPG Meetup Group, but have not gotten any response from them.

If anyone is a member of other meetup.com groups, by all means, let them know about Gameday 31.

I've also been promoting Gameday 31 on G+, Twitter, RPGGeek.com, RPG.net, PenAndPaperGames.com, Story-Games.com, and the WotC boards.


----------



## buzz (Mar 14, 2012)

And now, a message for our GMs:

If you are considering canceling your event due to few or no player sign-ups, please try to let me know by 7pm Friday, and also tell me the event in which you'd like to play instead.

Otherwise, please come to Gameday 31 prepared to run your event for any walk-ins or emergency cancelations. Please keep in mind that you may still end up playing in an event instead of running yours. It sucks, but it happens! 

Thanks!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess you can add Laurie and me to breakfast. We usually crash the party anyway.


----------



## buzz (Mar 14, 2012)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> I guess you can add Laurie and me to breakfast. We usually crash the party anyway.



Added! Breakfast is swelling!


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm going to run a Surcoat game for some regulars tonight.  More on that later (hopefully with some pics!).


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 14, 2012)

buzz said:


> Added! Breakfast is swelling!




 EVERYONE SIGN UP FOR BREAKFAST SO WE CAN HAVE A LE PEEP GAMEDAY TAKEOVER!!!!!111!!!ONEONEONE!!!






Was that a good enough Laurie impersonation?


----------



## hujraadjohaansen (Mar 14, 2012)

*No Way Im Backing Out!*

Hey Buzz-

No worries about attendance...I am not bugging out....wouldn't be macho! Der Spot is down with whatever happens...and I have a friend dropping by who wanted to play Arnold Schwarzennnegger as well!!!!

At GenCon, I run events of 12 and ALWAYS let dropins play with a genereic ticket...the more the merrier..as long as they are ready to get crazy...and stay in genre...or at least within the decided upon MPAA rating  

LETS ROLL SOME D20s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CRITS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hujraadjohaansen (Mar 15, 2012)

*HIBRiD: The Only Game rule you really need...*

While there are only currently 2 players scheduled for the HiBRiD game, I wanted to take a minute and share the primary game mechanic unique to HiBRiD. HiBRiD is basically a d20 + mod system.The only extra mechanic that you need to understand is that of Ite'.Each character gets a pool of Ite' points that can be used as follows  (as taken from my HiBRiD_Theory blog, where you can find all sorts of tidbits about the game):

*Option One: Cut Scene Healing*
Ite' can be used to heal a character. In any scene a character is  reduced to 0 points of STUN, you may spend a point of Ite' to bring his  STUN up to full next round, when the "camera" is back on the character.

*Option Two: Reach Into The Magician's  Hat*

Ite' can be used to pull an unforseen object from seemingly nowhere, so  long as it is plausible, fits the genre of the game, and can be  explained quickly and extemporaneously by the player. e.g. "...darn it,  the bad guys are coming...oh, look, a point of Ite' says that some guy  left his car here on the street running while he went in to get his  wallet...". Of course, the level of power and unlikeliness of the object  can be increased by spending additional points of Ite' by all the  members at the table...


*Option Three: Kick It Up or Down A Notch*


For  each point of Ite' he spends, a player can increase the level of  success of a task roll.of any task he attempts, or he can affect the  task roll of an opponent that would affect him by one. e.g if an  opponent hits the character with Crit Success, the player can "Kick it  down a notch" from instant gruesome death to standard damage, or convert  a task roll from a Success to a Crit Success. (Critical successes equate to instant death/dismemberment in the system.)



*Option Four: Make It Happen*


Each point of Ite' can be used  to have a specific unlikely event occur. While a point of Ite' can't  directly be used to affect an occurrence or event the director  describes, it *can* be used create an event that might  interfere or interact with the event the director describes. e.g. "Yes, I  realize that the crazed zombie cable guy is about to run me down in his  work truck and pin me against the alley wall, but this point Ite' says  that a garbage truck just happened to pull out from the alleyway and  slide right between me and his pickup truck...". 


Whew...well, hopefully you all get the idea...and an inkling of what makes a HiBRiD game a HiBRiD game...


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 15, 2012)

Sign me up for breakfast.  I may just make the tail end for a bagel and some tea, but I will try to be there.


----------



## Gozerean (Mar 15, 2012)

Please sign myself and buddy Brandon up for HiBRiD in the morning slot and, if having no experience or prior knowledge is not an issue, The Laundry RPG in the afternoon.


----------



## hujraadjohaansen (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey Gozerean:

No experience is not an issue at all. I designed it to play as fast as possible.

I like to call it "cinematic old school gaming". Take basic DnD from 1974, rip out anything that slows down or dulls the action, and let it rip.

The game is designed to be understood by the end of one action scene (usually 3-5 rounds in d20 terms). The first action scene is designed specifically to introduce new folks to the system..and I am talking new folks to GAMING, not just to HiBRiD.

Glad you are taking the chance. We won't let you down....


----------



## buzz (Mar 15, 2012)

William Ronald said:


> Sign me up for breakfast.  I may just make the tail end for a bagel and some tea, but I will try to be there.



Added! Breakfast continues to expand...



Gozerean said:


> Please sign myself and buddy Brandon up for HiBRiD in the morning slot and, if having no experience or prior knowledge is not an issue, The Laundry RPG in the afternoon.



Added! WHO YA GONNA CALL?


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 15, 2012)

Took some pics during last night's run-through of the Surcoat game scenario -

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5720182380177830481/5720182444167846578


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Mar 15, 2012)

Gozerean said:


> Please sign myself and buddy Brandon up for HiBRiD in the morning slot and, if having no experience or prior knowledge is not an issue, The Laundry RPG in the afternoon.



Likewise, no experience is necessary for The Laundry. It's a modern Cthulhu setting, so if you can tell Cthulhu from Hello Kitty, you'll be fine. If not ... then please render your Gamer ID card so I may cut it in half and throw it away.


----------



## buzz (Mar 15, 2012)

WJMacGuffin said:


> ...so if you can tell Cthulhu from Hello Kitty, you'll be fine.



NOT AS EASY AS IT MIGHT SEEM!


----------



## Crisp64 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah, two more for Clearing the Castle.... Chris and Alex will join the fray!


----------



## buzz (Mar 16, 2012)

Crisp64 said:


> Yeah, two more for Clearing the Castle.... Chris and Alex will join the fray!



Added! Welcome to Gameday, gentlemen.


----------



## SuddenImpact (Mar 16, 2012)

Howdy,
My wife has been sick all week with a cold and it is just not clearing up.
So unfortunately, after spending about 20 hours building 7 sixteenth level characters, I am going to have to cancel my trip to the awesome game store Games Plus and my Enworld game day visit.

Please cancel my AM game "Morning Game 6: Raid into the Shadowfell".

and remove me from the PM game 8 Breakout (Marvel RPG).

Sorry guys, I had a good feeling about getting some walk ins or getting an awesome chance to play in the other morning open games.  Have fun anyway!

SuddenImpact, aka Stuart Helm.


----------



## buzz (Mar 17, 2012)

SuddenImpact said:


> Please cancel my AM game "Morning Game 6: Raid into the Shadowfell".
> 
> and remove me from the PM game 8 Breakout (Marvel RPG).
> 
> Sorry guys, I had a good feeling about getting some walk ins or getting an awesome chance to play in the other morning open games.  Have fun anyway!



Sorry to hear it, Stuart.  No worries; I hope your wife feels better soon!

I've removed the D&D 4e event and your seat in my Marvel event.

Ergo, there is now an open seat in Marvel. First come, first serve!


----------



## Ninjacat (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey, Buzz:

Would a copy of the _Smallville RPG_ book be helpful for your Marvel event?

It's Cortex+*S*, not Cortex+*M*, obviously, but...?


See y'all in roughly 8 hours!!!


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 17, 2012)

See ya in the morning!


----------



## PeterBB (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm sorry for the incredibly late notice, but it looks like I won't be able to make it today. 

Feel free to give my spots away, and sorry again!


----------



## buzz (Mar 17, 2012)

PeterBB said:


> I'm sorry for the incredibly late notice, but it looks like I won't be able to make it today.
> 
> Feel free to give my spots away, and sorry again!




Sorry to hear it, Peter! I've removed you from your events.

Folks, there is now a seat open in both _Dragons at Dawn_ and _Misspent Youth_.


----------



## buzz (Mar 17, 2012)

Ninjacat said:


> Would a copy of the _Smallville RPG_ book be helpful for your Marvel event?



Only if you want to give it away as a table prize.  But thanks for offering!


----------



## buzz (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay folks, time to hit the highway. See you all in a few hours!


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 17, 2012)

Early pics -


----------



## hujraadjohaansen (Mar 17, 2012)

buzz said:


> Okay folks, time to hit the highway. See you all in a few hours!



Had a great time! Thanks for the chance to play! Looking forward to GameDay 32!


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks to the great and gracious folks at Lightspeed Hobbies for hosting another Gameday.  Thanks to buzz for his hard work as an organizer.  

Thanks also to Willow and Mark CMG for being great GMs.


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 18, 2012)

Bottle of soda for our resident Yoda.  Hard to see, the dark cola is.


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 18, 2012)

Great fun!  Thanks to my players in both slots.  Excellent wargaming early in the day followed by some raucous RPGing with cool innovative players all day long.  Thanks to the Wise One, for organizing yet another great gameday, and to our host store, Games Plus, and particularly Curt, Paulie, Floyd, and Rett for all of their help and hard work!


----------



## buzz (Mar 18, 2012)

William Ronald said:


> Thanks to the great and gracious folks at Lightspeed Hobbies for hosting another Gameday.



Uh, Wiliam...


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 18, 2012)

buzz said:


> Uh, W*iliam...
> 
> *



*



GAMES PLUS

This is what I get having two different boards open in my browsers and writing so late.  Hmm, let's see if I messed up on the Paizo boards.   This is almost as bad as calling the Greek god Hermes by the name Herpes.

Curt, Rhett, Paulie and Floyd and the staff at Games Plus have always been big supporters of the Gamedays.*


----------



## buzz (Mar 18, 2012)

Gameday 31 is a wrap!

Thanks to our volunteer GMs, all of our attendees, and to the owners and staff of Games Plus. I love it when a plan comes together. 

My final count for total attendance, GMs and players included, is 45, though I have a feeling the actual total is maybe 1-2 more. That's fantastic! One of the larger Gamedays, overall.

I had a blast in the Dragons at Dawn event in the morning! We approached our first encounter with a 3e/4e mindset, and it nearly got us all killed. The shock shifted us into Old School™ mode, which proved far more successful. Hirelings! Caltrops! And my thief-assasin one-shot killed an ogre with a thrown dart! Good times. Line of the session: "We can just act like America." (I.e., let's arm some insurgents to create a puppet regime!)

My Marvel event in the afternoon went really well. I'm really glad that I got a chance to play test my event a week earlier. Everyone seemed to have a good time and enjoy the system. Kudos to Spidey for cocooning Carnage, Thing for downing the annoying Purple Man in one hit, and to all the heroes for literally scaring most of their opponents into surrender.

And, of course, photos!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.292009380869510.71419.121115257958924&type=1&l=08f6d8c807

Thanks again, everyone! We'll do it again in the summer!


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Mar 18, 2012)

And another successful Gameday has ended. Good times. 

Thanks to Buzz and Games Plus for hosting and organizing. As usual, things were clear and fun. 

Thanks to my players in the AM Outlive Outdead event. Not only did I have a great time watching zombies eat three of the PCs, your input is invaluable. The game is set to be released in April as a Kickstarter project. For more information, head over to Happy Bishop Games. 

Thanks to my players in the PM The Laundry event. You all played woefully underskilled characters with grace and wit. I especially enjoyed the near apocalypse you caused.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 18, 2012)

buzz said:


> Gameday 31 is a wrap!
> 
> Thanks to our volunteer GMs, all of our attendees, and to the owners and staff of Games Plus. I love it when a plan comes together.
> 
> ...




Dragons at Dawn was fun, and I think that we adapted quickly to the old approach.  I fear that we may have created some problems in Willow's regular campaign.


----------



## A flannel shirt (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Buzz and Mark for running great games.  And Buzz for organizing.

I had a great time and looking forward to the next one.  Now if I could only make up my mind to go to gary con.


----------



## Ninjacat (Mar 19, 2012)

*Woooo, GameDay!*

Definitely another one for the record books!

I personally had a record amount of FUN, anyway...Hero's Banner remains an incredible game, and the Second Edition refinements make it even easier to handle the mechanics and just get on with the meat of the story. Congrats (again) on a fine design, Tim...other than that character sheet thing... 

[MENTION=44460]Tim C Koppang[/MENTION]:
(You still interested in that editing offer?)

And my afternoon HOCUS-FOCUS players made my first Fiasco event an outstanding success! I have no doubt our table's nigh-constant malicious laughter may have disturbed some of the other tables...including my usual Table D all the way in the back, heh. Our Fiasco characters managed to ALL shoot themselves in the foot quite nicely, and everyone roleplayed at LEAST two different characters from the books...Summer's Leanansidhe was delightfully disturbing (the inadvertent pun of her name just making it funnier,) and her follow-up line to my set-ep in the Aftermath was *SUPERB*. Shari's whole Aftermath was fantastically done, too, and Elijah's setting up of the whole situation and his own character's failure was pretty much a thing of (horrible!) beauty, too. I think the crowning moment was when Shari revealed that not only was the Ongoing Favor my character owed hers POINTLESS because all she was giving me was lemonaide, but the Need between Summer's character and mine of "I'm In Love...And If They Find Out, Everything Will Be Ruined" was in fact MUTUAL...because my guy was a WCV, so their True Love was utterly DOOMED.

That?

Was fantastic, Boys and Girls, and we're going to have to do it again, sometime!
(goes back to working out a Fiasco Setting for the CW's _Supernatural_...)


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Good times and great fun!  Thanks to Rich, Nick, Alex, Krista, Josh, and Benjamin for saving Lord Fluffypants from that white dragon!  (or was it a black dragon covered in white fur, I'll never know for sure.)  An appropriate amount of silliness and whimsy occured and provided me with much amusement!  Thanks!

Thanks, also, to Buzz for running the Marvel Superheros adventure!  I'd like to think that I can lay claim to being the worst Spiderman ever, but I did manage to coccoon Carnage, so I got that going for me.  Thanks for teaching us the system.  It seemed a little daunting at first, but was really pretty good.

Thanks to Curt and the gang at Games Plus for hosting, too!  I neglected to buy anything this time around, but I'll make up for it next time!

(Speakin' of which...when's next time?  I've got an inklin' to run some Serenity.  See how I'm already droppin' the letter "g?")


----------



## gamingcaffeinator (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you, Josh, for running our little group for Fiasco. I never thought I'd laugh so hard, or feel so bad for a guy. And Elijah's phone call to Shari's 'Auntie Moira' about killed me.

"How many drinks have ye had?"
"NOT ENOUGH! IT STILL HUUUUURTS!"

Thanks to all of you for making my first Fiasco game the best experience it could possibly be.


----------



## thalmin (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you, buzz, for organizing another great Gameday.
And a big Thank You to everyone who came out. Looking forward to #32


----------

